# JDBC/ODBC-Bridge entfernt



## KaffeeFan (18. Nov 2015)

Hallöle,

in Java 8 ist die oben genannte Bridge ja entfernt worden.
Um meine Access-Datenbanken einzubinden, habe ich UCanAccess verwendet, dies klappt auch einwandfrei, allerdings können damit, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, nur Access-Datenbanken eingebunden werden.

Gibt es sonst noch Alternativen?



> "Um z. B. für eine Migration einer älteren Datenbank diese noch verwenden zu können, muss ein Ersatz beschafft werden."



Gruß Lukas


----------



## Joose (18. Nov 2015)

Warum verwendest du nicht den jeweiligen Treiber des DB Anbieters?

Hier ein Link da werden auch Alternative angeboten: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14229072/removal-of-jdbc-odbc-bridge-in-java-8


----------



## KaffeeFan (23. Nov 2015)

Das wäre die eine Möglichkeite, danke...

Meine Aufgabe ist es jetzt eine Datenbank in Java 8 über ODBC einzubinden. Ist das noch irgendwie möglich?

Gruß 
Luk


----------



## stg (23. Nov 2015)

Nur über 3rd Party Lösungen, wie z.B. http://www.easysoft.com/products/data_access/jdbc_odbc_bridge/index.html#section=tab-1
(das ist keine Empfehlung für diese JDBC-ODBC-Bridge, sondern einfach nur der erstbeste Link, den ich gefunden habe)

Alternativ kann man auch über einen Plattform-abhängigen WebService nachdenken, der als "Zwischenschicht" dient. Das bedeutet natürlich gewaltigen Overhead, was die Kommunikation betrifft, aber bei "wenigen" und "leichtgewichtigen" Datenbank-Zugriffen kann man das durchaus in Erwägung ziehen.

Im Idealfall greift man aber einfach mit einem passenden JDBC-Driver auf die Datenbank zu.


----------



## KaffeeFan (24. Nov 2015)

Ich habe eine Möglichkeit gefunden die Bridge in Java 8 wieder einzubauen...
JdbcOdbc.dll und eine erstellte jar-datei mit sämtlichem ODBC-Kram aus java7 in java8 kopiert und es funktioniert einwandfrei...

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe!
Gruß 
Luk


----------

